# Kindle Fire Case



## James Coote (Feb 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a case for the Kindle Fire? My Dad bought a pair back from the US (we live in the UK) and gave one to my sister and one to me for Christmas.

My sister has had real trouble finding a case and just texted me with a rage-filled message about the one she just bought not fitting and breaking instantly

I kind of feel bad because I was the one that wanted one originally and I don't think my sister has really used hers yet

(p.s. sorry if this is in the wrong forum section)


----------



## biodroid (Feb 21, 2012)

Amazon should stock all you Kindle Fire cases. I bought one by a company called Marware for a normal Kindle. Look here http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A370783011%2Ck%3Akindle%20fire%20case&page=1

and here http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle fire case/products

one more http://www.marware.com/kindle-fire-covers

spare no expense as it's your new baby now. You want a hard cover case that's going o be robust.


----------



## James Coote (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool, thanks, will check them out and also forward to my sis.

Hard case is definitely a must as I plan to take mine with me if I go travelling


----------



## biodroid (Feb 23, 2012)

Let us know when you get one and post a pic


----------

